# Busniess



## Sdt7610!

To whoum it may concern


Im trying to buy a panel beating bussniess ...and want some information what do i need to own a bussniess* can you help me*


Thanks


----------



## Savage_Flame

Im not sure what this has to do with Australian immigration/visas?


----------



## rickfromaustralia

Same here????


----------



## Kolembulo

you need a great desire and understanding of the business topics.


----------



## burleighminstores

Dependent with place popularity and needed then you decide what to do..


----------



## chipster

Sdt7610! said:


> To whoum it may concern
> 
> Im trying to buy a panel beating bussniess ...and want some information what do i need to own a bussniess* can you help me*
> 
> Thanks


https://www.businesstrade.com.au/business-for-sale/


----------



## Lavarda

Good afternoon. If we talk about business, this topic is very close and interesting to me.


----------

